# Have your father make it



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

So my daughter goes to the wife and says she needs $120 for a new cutting board. The old one has fallen on the floor to many times and she does not want to use it to prepare food any more. My wife says "have your father make it."


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Why not? That's what my kids do!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good............ So how much did you charge her? :wacko: 

I can't tell ... what kind of wood, how thick and the finish of the cutting boad


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice cutting board. I'm sure she was happy. 
My wife used to do that to me until I insisted that she help all the way through the project. She did and she hasn't volunteered me since. She got the idea.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice looking board


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Marco said:


> Looks good............ So how much did you charge her? :wacko:
> 
> I can't tell ... what kind of wood, how thick and the finish of the cutting boad


Now that you have asked the statistics. The board is 24 inches long 18 wide and 3/4 inches thick. I thought about making it an inch and a quarter. Then I remember why the old board ended up on the floor so much It was to heavy for my daughter to manage. I have started putting on mineral oil. Boy does that make the wood come alive. I will be soaking it in mineral oil for the next day or so. For the last coat I will use parifine wax with mineral heated to make a slury. For got the woods are maple and purplehart.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> Nice cutting board. I'm sure she was happy.
> My wife used to do that to me until I insisted that she help all the way through the project. She did and she hasn't volunteered me since. She got the idea.


I didn't mind it gave me a chance to build something that will be used around the house.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> My wife says "have your father make it."


And for good reason, you do such a great job.......and the price is right.

After all, your wife is just helping you to clean up those scraps you have in the shop....VBG


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Same deal,ask Dad what He would do
Almost birdseye maple and walnut


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Now that you have asked the statistics. The board is 24 inches long 18 wide and 3/4 inches thick. I thought about making it an inch and a quarter. Then I remember why the old board ended up on the floor so much It was to heavy for my daughter to manage. I have started putting on mineral oil. Boy does that make the wood come alive. I will be soaking it in mineral oil for the next day or so. For the last coat I will use parifine wax with mineral heated to make a slury. For got the woods are maple and purplehart.


My eyes were going to guess maybe Maple and Walnut? I see the Purple now. Perfect size and 3/4" thick. My siter in-law put in a request for a cutting board so... I'll remember the mineral oil soaking and parafin wax/oil slurry applications. Can't wait to see how the wood reacts to it.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

jamesamd said:


> Same deal,ask Dad what He would do
> Almost birdseye maple and walnut


 Glad you showed yours. I will keep your pattern in mind. I have found around here no one can build just one.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Marco said:


> My eyes were going to guess maybe Maple and Walnut? I see the Purple now. Perfect size and 3/4" thick. My siter in-law put in a request for a cutting board so... I'll remember the mineral oil soaking and parafin wax/oil slurry applications. Can't wait to see how the wood reacts to it.


 Let us see it when you are done. And I am always surprised and pleased when I put any kind of oil on bare wood. I even liked the salad oil that spilled from my dinner once.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

John,, you mention a "parafin wax and mineral (oil?) slurry" as a finish coat? Can't say I've run across that before, do you have any infomation on it?


----------



## krickens (Sep 18, 2009)

holy cow were does your daughter buy her cutting boards from are they laced with gold or something..lol


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Let us see it when you are done.


As long as it is taking me to complete projects here lately I'll be lucky to have it completed before baseball season! :wacko: But yes I will do that.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

krickens said:


> holy cow were does your daughter buy her cutting boards from are they laced with gold or something..lol


 Kris I thought the same thing so I went on line to check. First the one I build is 24 inches long and 18 inches wide. That is quite large for the standard board. I did find one that size that was reasonable, but you add in shipping and it just is not worth it. White oak is heavy. That is why the old one kept ending on the floor. Go on etsy and look at some of the hand made ones. They are really nice but not cheep. And for us woodworkers you just have to try and do it your self.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> John,, you mention a "parafin wax and mineral (oil?) slurry" as a finish coat? Can't say I've run across that before, do you have any infomation on it?


 I got that formula off an other wood site. Before I build mine I checked for cutting boards on other sites and this one to see what others have done. The wood whisper dose a nice vedio on cutting boards. I applied the wax and oil to night. I am very happy with it. It took awhile to get the wax to liquefie in the microwave oven.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Went back and watched the wood whisper again and that is where I got the parafin wax and oil from. I can send you the site for the vedio if you want.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

John Your Sig say's it all  
Jim


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

jamesamd said:


> John Your Sig say's it all
> Jim


 I stole that from some one on cloudy nights web site. I sure hope he didn't mind he never complained to me.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Took the left overs from the big board and made this normal size board. It is 12 inches by 9 1/2 inches. I used the wax and mineral oil on it so you can see how the grain comes forward. Even in the purple hart which does not show a lot of grain you can see it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you John... I'll be looking into it..


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That really makes it jump out.. very nice


----------

